# my life wild spot in ct.



## african cake queen (May 23, 2011)

[/img] my spot where i catch a look at wildlife! lindy


----------



## dmarcus (May 23, 2011)

Thats is a very lovely spot....


----------



## coreyc (May 23, 2011)

You got some very nice pic'sI got to get down to CT more often


----------



## african cake queen (May 23, 2011)

coreyc said:


> You got some very nice pic'sI got to get down to CT more often



hi, we live near the housatonic river,alot of swampy grasslands! see you, lindy


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

Cool picture!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 23, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## lynnedit (May 23, 2011)

So can you walk to that view from your house? That is wonderful.


----------



## terryo (May 23, 2011)

I think I would be sitting there for hours. What a picture!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 23, 2011)

I love all of your pictures Lindy


----------



## Jacob (May 23, 2011)

Very Nice


----------

